# Coding/Billing Jobs in the Atlanta,GA area



## gardnerp20 (Oct 13, 2010)

Greetings to all,

Does anyone know of nay medical coding or billing jobs in the Atlanta,GA area?

Thanking you in advance for your help!


----------

